# Rolling Tenancy Agreement for Spouse Visa



## ZishanJ (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have a ATS tenancy agreement contract which lasted 6 months (until may 2014). I still live there (now on a periodic tenancy agreement on a month to month basis). 

Is it better to try and get a new tenancy agreement contract for the uK Spouse Visa (as i did not get one when my 6 month one run out, apparently after the ATS agreement runs out generally no further contract is given). So should i try and get a new one from my landlord or is it ok to just give in the SAME tenancy agreement contract as i did in the last application with a letter from the landlord stating it is a rollnig contract now? Will this be a problem?

Also on my employment contract it states £18,000 a yea, but i was given a pay rise to £20,000 a year in October, my employment letter, bank statement and 6 payslips will clearly show my earning to be over £1550 a month for 6 months, is this ok to just give in the same contract with the letter stating my pay rise since October? I am applying under CAT A for the second time (after initial refusal for not meeting the financial requirement). 

Thanks


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

I can only relate our experience. My fiancé has lived at the same address for 5+ years. He did not renew his annual lease last summer as we were looking for a larger accommodation. He has just been living on a month to month basis. In our application, we didn't include his tenancy agreement at all, just a letter from the landlord indicating his approval for me to move in on a permanent basis.

You should be fine with your employment as soon as you have passed the six month mark since your raise. Include your contract, the letter indicating you have been given a raise effective with the date in October, the 6 pay slips and bank statements. That is all you'll need for Cat. A.

Good luck.


----------



## ZishanJ (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks salix i appreciate your help.

I will probably include my tenancy agreement just to ensure i don't get refused again, the tenancy agreement states end date: 26 May 2014, obviously i have a letter from my landlord stating that i still reside there and i am on a "periodic tenancy agreement with 4 weeks notice". I am hoping this is going to be ok. I am also going to include 

Pictures of flat
Housing inspection report
Thames water bill
Southern Electric bill

I am hoping this will be enough to avoid any refusal.

Thanks again.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You don't need pictures of the flat and you only need a housing inspection report if the flat is shared with someone besides the two of you. You only need one document to prove your residence there, council tax bill or a utility bill.

Good luck again.


----------

